# SHORT STORY ANTHOLOGY PART TWO- READ HERE IF YOU INTEND TO SUBMIT!



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

It starts now, boys and girls.    Thumper has given the thumbs up.  Let's set a few guidelines on this.

1.) Make sure you have a good short story (duh!  )
2.) Try to keep the length about 5,000 words maximum or so.  I don't think anybody will throw a fit if you put a little bit more, but don't overexceed by too much.  Try to clean up as many typos or grammatical mistakes prior to submission as possible.
3.) Please preface your story with a blurb about yourself personally (For sake of consistency, let's make it third person voice) and your other writing works (A short paragraph will do).  Also, specify the category of your story (horror, romance, scifi, etc.)
4.) You have until next Wednesday, Oct. 14th to submit your story. I put this deadline down so that way we don't have too open-ended a deadline and end up dragging this along. 
5.) Submit your story to Thumper ( [email protected] ) who has GRACIOUSLY volunteered to compile, meaning you ought to grovel at her feet after submission  
6.) Let us know via this thread when you've submitted your story.
7.) Hey Thumper, first of all a BIG Thank you for doing this.  Second,MeganW has volunteered to proofread the stories after you compile them, so you and she can work out how and when to do that.  
8.) Hey archer, go ahead and start hashing ideas for a cover.  And a BIG thank you to you for volunteering on this one
9.) And finally a BIG thank you to MeganW for volunteering the proofreading.


Alright, my fellow kindle publishers... LET THE FUN BEGIN!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, gang...there are many ways to go with respect to cover design. 
Because the work is an anthology, the cover needs to be reasonably generic. However, it also needs to be eye-catching and classy.
Any suggestions?


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

My story is now submitted.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

archer said:


> Okay, gang...there are many ways to go with respect to cover design.
> Because the work is an anthology, the cover needs to be reasonably generic. However, it also needs to be eye-catching and classy.
> Any suggestions?


What's the title going to be?

If all proceeds go to breast cancer research, I would think it would need one of those pink ribbon thingies somewhere, huh?

Will I be able to get a pre-release copy so I can post a review and announcement on my blog the day of publication?

Since it takes Amazon 5 days or so to publish, I would probably just need a copy the day you hit the publish button. I can stop what I am reading for that and have a post ready for the day of publication.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> What's the title going to be?
> 
> If all proceeds go to breast cancer research, I would think it would need one of those pink ribbon thingies somewhere, huh?
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with you getting a pre-release copy, if it's kosher with the others here.

Archer, you take the cover any way you want to. Use your imagination!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

J Dean said:


> Archer, you take the cover any way you want to. Use your imagination!


oh...scaaaaaaaarrrrrrey!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine is submitted. Unfortunately I submitted the piece prior to seeing your instruction in this thread so I did not include the leadin paragraph you said to add. 

I guess I need to resubmitt but that might cause confusion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's up to J Dean and Thumper, of course, but I have every confidence in their ability to figure out that a second file with a later date is the one you want included.  

Betsy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Betsy. I'm preparing to send the file now. Thank you Thumper and MeganW and you too J Dean. Good of you all to go to this trouble.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thumper:

I submitted my story this morning as per the old thread. But the front material wasn't a requirement then. I sent you a second file with the front material slapped on. I hope I didn't confuse the issue.

My story is 2,200 words.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I really appreciate everyone who is volunteering time for this project.  Without your hard work, it would never happen.

I have submitted my story.  Archer, if it will help you to know, mine is a mainstream short story, and I know you're going to do an awesome cover.

Thanks,
Maria Hooley


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Archer. mine is a main stream short story - a little sentimental and at least one hanky (happy Hanly).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine is _Coping with Breast Cancer._ It relates our experience with the disease in the mid 1990s'. 5k words.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, so I'm an ig-no-RAY-mus. What's mainstream fiction?
(I only emerge from my fantasy cave long enough to do the occasional cover


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Basically it's just general fiction.  It doesn't fit into a genre.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I've submitted my story.  Fantasy, of course, like everything I write. lol


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Main stream = doesn't fit into a genre. I tend not to use the term, but since someone else did, I did. All my books are cast into one genre or antoher, but since I try to transcend genre, ultimately my books are in the _Patterson_ genre.  But that doesn;t sell books, so . . . fantasy, mystery, general fiction, romance - tag, tag, tag.  You know, main stream.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's up to J Dean and Thumper, of course, but I have every confidence in their ability to figure out that a second file with a later date is the one you want included.
> 
> Betsy


I think Thumper will just cut your toes off with a blunt butter knife


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay--all authors planning to submit work, please provide the following for the assistance of the would-be cover designer:

A single image that reflects your submission. (Not the image itself, but a description.) In other words, if you could choose a single, simple image to reflect the content and tone of your story, it would be..._______________.

Thanks!

The would-be cover artist


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Migrant workers in field of strawberries OR a bowl of spaghtti and meatballs.



Ed Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ed:
Gotcha!


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

Assuming my story fits in with the other submissions, think adulterous man and a vindictive wife.  OR a nice camping vacation in the spring.
To throw out some corny title possibilities:
Kindelicious Stories
Kindleicious Stories


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep info about this anthology available here so that we, the readers, can be prepared to purchase the result.

This will be a win-win for me.
I get to read some more from several authors that I already enjoy (no actually I love their work).
And I get to try the work of some authors who I don't know anything about.

How good is that?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Silhouette of a woman giving herself a breast exam. Pink ribbon incorporated. Maybe beneath the silhouette.

The silhouette is symbolic of all women. The ribbon for the cause.

But then my story is cause specific. Might be better to use something else for the cover.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, I thought I had replied to this effort long ago but in my haste to participate I must have bypassed the "click on POST button" step after typing!! .... no wonder I never got any reply notifications!!

I am almost done with my submission, it will be sent off to Thumper this weekend .... Title is - THE FROGS OF ORANGE TREE - it's a fantasy/adventure story of around 3,000 words ... 

Archer, the ideal icon for this story is a frog! Big eyes, those bulbous type fingers ... I have a picture that fits the story if you want me to send it to you ...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Somehow, 'Kindelicious' makes me think of a bunch of cannibals deciding that grandma has lived just about long enough...

And, frogs I can do/have done/will do. I've illustrated some nat. history papers, y'know? 
Herpetologists: 'Just Say No!' to preservative!

Edit:  I've been thinking. You know what sells books? Scantily-clad women and hairy guys with swords, maces, and other vorpal weapons. 

Maybe I should do a Frazetta-style female barbarian wearing nothing except a chain-mail bikini and a pink ribbon? She can be holding a plate of spaghetti and have a frog impaled on her spear...

Edit Again: Ooh! OOH! She could be wielding a giant PEN with a frog impaled on it?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine would probably be a Catholic church cemetery with a view of the bell tower.  Strange I know, but what do you expect with a name like "Purgatory?"


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, so the frog-impaling barbarienne is standing in the cemetery with the bell tower in the background...

I expect to return to my normal, sober self any minute now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, from a prospective purchaser, my first preference for an image on the cover would be a Hugh Jackman look-a-like.











Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I think, Elijah Wood.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hahaha! Well...we should probably be careful about celebrity look-alikes. They'll be wanting to cut in on our princely royalties!

(I'm with Betsy, though.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now, now. You're communicating with the oldest male member of the Elijah Wood Always and Forever fanclub.   And webmaster to a site devoted to his films (all 39 of them)

Ed P


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha! Ed, we need to get you hooked up with 'Amaranth' from the fantasy forums. 
BIG Elijah Wood (specifically as Frodo) fan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

archer said:


> Okay, so the frog-impaling barbarienne is standing in the cemetery with the bell tower in the background...


All this to point out that a barbarienne might not be appealing to ALL or even the majority of our membership, frog-impaling or not.



On the other hand, the cover is going to be more important for the non KB membership on Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Fair enough. At least I didn't suggest TWO barbariennes wrestling in a pit of spaghetti-and-meatballs before an appreciative audience of frogs in a cemetery while wearing pink ribbons...

Seriously, though...I was thinking of writer's hand holding a pen (yeah...some still use those) surrounded by various images reflecting the content. Just the variety of images would be intriguing, methinks. However, it will make the cover a little 'busy'.
?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

archer said:


> Fair enough. At least I didn't suggest TWO barbariennes wrestling in a pit of spaghetti-and-meatballs before an appreciative audience of frogs in a cemetery while wearing pink ribbons...


That one I might buy, LOL!

Anyway, brainstorming about the cover is good....

Betsy


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, ye gods, Betsy!  I've just realized that the cormorant is a QUILT! 

I'm not worthy...I'm not worthy!
I'll bet that's unbelievably cool 'in person'.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Archer, I like the writer's hand idea. . .it could be in color and the images around it more ghostly. . .pen and ink sketches. . .and it wouldn't _have_ to include an image for each story. Maybe just images that capture the genres represented once you see what all the stories are about. I'm thinking you'll want to have read them to know. . . . .

Got a title yet? _KindleBoards Resident Authors Anthology_ maybe. . .or something like it. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

archer said:


> Oh, ye gods, Betsy! I've just realized that the cormorant is a QUILT!
> 
> I'm not worthy...I'm not worthy!
> I'll bet that's unbelievably cool 'in person'.


Oh, good grief--you do your covers, don't you? The ones in your siggy? I could never do that! I'm just grateful that birders who've seen the quilt in person recognized it as a cormorant. . There's a pic of it somewhere here on KB....here it is:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,992.msg273103.html#msg273103 It's now in a private collection.

Betsy


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, my...I'll bet the larger the image, the cooler that thing gets!

Well, that's why we all have different talents/ways of expressing them. For example, I have a symbiotic relationship with a renowned midwestern costumer who (for some reason) took a fancy to me. I am a fabric ADDICT, but I don't sew a lick! She is a wizardess with the construction and design of costumes...I mean, this woman is meticulous and her work is amazing! She has decided to try to render my extensive fabric collection into wearable art. I send her incredible fabric--she sends me incredible costumes. 
(Archer pauses for a moment, sighing in contentment and giving thanks for her good fortune.)

She's supposed to send me something this week, in fact, with a very funny story behind it. If you appreciate fabric, you'll laugh. Shall I pm you and share?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

archer said:


> She's supposed to send me something this week, in fact, with a very funny story behind it. If you appreciate fabric, you'll laugh. Shall I pm you and share?


Yes, please....and I do love fabric...here's a link to my "studio" with a work in progress from a couple years ago...http://betsytruedesigns.blogspot.com/2007/08/big-picture.html

I like the idea of a hand with pen...keep brainstorming!

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Titles:

KB's Babies
KB Eclectics
Kindleboard Favorites
Indie Sampler (cover: picture of a quilt draped over a chair with the squares picturing scenes representing different stories)
Kindle Shorts (cover: picture of boxers with Kindle all over them- Maybe with Elijah Wood wearing them?    Hey, I would buy it. ROFL)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

archer said:


> Ha! Ed, we need to get you hooked up with 'Amaranth' from the fantasy forums.
> BIG Elijah Wood (specifically as Frodo) fan.


Elijah Wood signed a broadside of The Jade Owl for me and wished me good luck, to which I acknowledge him in the book's opening pages. I have photo of him signing the work while he was on the set of The Oxford Murders. He was the physical inspiration for my character, Nick Battle.

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

archer said:


> Oh, my...I'll bet the larger the image, the cooler that thing gets!
> 
> Well, that's why we all have different talents/ways of expressing them. For example, I have a symbiotic relationship with a renowned midwestern costumer who (for some reason) took a fancy to me. I am a fabric ADDICT, but I don't sew a lick! She is a wizardess with the construction and design of costumes...I mean, this woman is meticulous and her work is amazing! She has decided to try to render my extensive fabric collection into wearable art. I send her incredible fabric--she sends me incredible costumes.
> (Archer pauses for a moment, sighing in contentment and giving thanks for her good fortune.)
> ...


Archer,
You will have to send me a URL for the ladies' web site (if she has one). My daughter (now out of college - major in English, minor in asian studies) has decided that she wants to make costumes. Ran the costume shop her last year in college and has done some work for Signature Theater here in the DC area. She goes to Anime conventions - usually takes 5 costumes to them. She now competes in the Master category at the cons. Usually as the boys because the anime girls costumes are rather skimpy. She now gets some commissions but wants to learn more. She is more the "maker" rather than the designer. But she can make a costume from a picture. Including translating anime or manga cells to reality. But she is always looking for further inspiration, which is why I ask for the url.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

My short story is ready to go ... just a tad over 4,000 words..... What are others putting in the author blurb? ... and where will the "this is a work of fiction...blah, blah, blah" stuff all go? Are we all writing fiction so it will be covered on the copyright page or is it up to each to preface his or her story?

This is what I jotted down for the blurb .... if anyone wants to share theirs I would love to pilfer some ideas!!

*Christopher L. Hughes is the author of the fantasy Trilogy - Grinzleville. He writes in the middle-grade fantasy and adventure genre in which this short story - The Frogs of Orange Tree - can be included. All Christopher's works can be found at www.openingdaymedia.net.*

This is a great project and I'm glad to be a part of it. I remember someone mentioning a print copy as well as Kindle, I would love to have a copy when it's done. I am looking forward to the finished product and helping this worthwhile cause ...

Thanks again and Have a Great Day!!


----------



## AlanBaxter (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd be keen to submit something for this. Where's the original post so I can learn more about it?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Everyone who already submitted has had a PDF copy of their story emailed back to them; it's your chance to find that elusive typo...and if you didn't submit a paragraph about yourself, you can send it back with your corrections.

Cover art--whoever does the front cover, please note that because there will also be a print version, we will need it in 300 dpi CMYK, 5.25" x 8.25", with no text bleeding past approximately .4" from the edges; if you wish to do a full cover (front, spine, and back) full specs will have to wait until every submission is in and the text layout complete (if, however, you want to do separate front, back and spine, the back will also need to be in the same specs are the front, with the spine to be calculated later.)

Something to keep in mind: use of the Kindle name in a title might be tricky, as there are trademark issues to wade through; the same goes for use of the breast cancer pink ribbon (I am not sure who holds the trademark to that nor how much they would charge for its use.) Ideally, to avoid having my business boobs sued off (as Inkblot would be the target of suit), the title should not contain the word "Kindle" if it is obvious that it refers to Amazon's Kindle; it can be used, however, as part of the back-cover copy and in online descriptions.

Right now it's going to be a short book...if you haven't already submitted a story, please do. If you have already but have another one available, please send it. Length will only effect the price of the print version (although it could screw up the trim size...worthy of noting to the cover artist), so we can go long on this, as 99% of sales will be for eReaders.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Thumper ... I was hoping to get some more examples of the author blurbs before I sent the story but will go ahead and send what I have ... it is on the way ...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Will I be able to get a pre-release copy so I can post a review and announcement on my blog the day of publication?


Absolutely


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thumper: 

This is rushing forward awfully fast! It's tough to come up with a publication-worthy submission in seven days (when one has a life and nothing lying around already written). Designing a cover takes time, too. There's the art...and then there's the layout, etc., etc.

I think we need more time--we want to do a good, professional quality job, yes?

Am I panicking for no good reason?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Answering the call for additional submissions I sent another. It's an anthology within an anthology. Three shorts relating unexplained mysteries I've encountered during my life. 2,471 words. Fairly interesting little tidbits. Especially the small wafer of polymer found inside a limestone boulder three feet underground.

No problem if you don't want to use them.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Thumper:
> 
> This is rushing forward awfully fast! It's tough to come up with a publication-worthy submission in seven days (when one has a life and nothing lying around already written). Designing a cover takes time, too. There's the art...and then there's the layout, etc., etc.
> 
> ...


I would tend to agree, but it's not my baby so it's not my call... Other anthologies we've published have had a 4-6 month lead time and even then most of the writers needed/wanted more time.

The actual layout of the text for print won't be terribly time consuming as long as submissions are in the correct format; that's one of the beauties of electronic submissions. It takes far longer to write a good story and tighten it, and longer for a good cover to come to fruition, than it does for me to layout a basic text block.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thumper:

You know, I'd be FINE with sixmonths.  I'd even be fine with four. 
A short story is going to be tough to crank out (effectively) is a week. 
I doubt I'll be submitting one. Some of our folks here have extra verbage already written, so it's perfect for them.
When do we have to have the cover ready?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Rock on!!!! Lock and Load!!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Thumper:
> 
> You know, I'd be FINE with sixmonths. I'd even be fine with four.
> A short story is going to be tough to crank out (effectively) is a week.
> ...


We can always do another anthology in the future, with a generous lead time.

If everyone meets the deadline, I can have full cover specs within a day...I'd assume a cover would take a minimum of a week unless generic artwork is used, but there's obviously going to have to be some flexibility there.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Archer: Dont' feel overpressured on the cover.  No life-or-death deadline on that one right now.  Concerning my part of the artwork: if you're going with the piecemeal mosaic that reflects the story, for me you can put an accordion on the cover (If you read my story, you'll figure it out  ).

Everybody else: Is the Wednesday deadline fair, or should we push it to Friday?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Just sent mine this morning.  
It's also mainstream (ie not genre) fiction.

Archer, re: cover.
If I could draw - which I can't, but if I could - I'd draw a close up of an open front door...a rather ragged, working-class guy is holding it open, looking wearily at a well-dressed, upper-class woman standing on his front porch.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, rj! 

I'm kinda gettin' the idea, here...I'll be gone for five days in a wilderness (another reason it's gonna be tough to get a submission in by wed.) BUT...I can take drawing materials. Right now, the planned color scheme is greyscale on parchment. If we do another one later, I'd like to keep that scheme. It's important to keep covers similar for recognition by readers. The color will be in the title/subtitle/etc..


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay.  I'm assuming that, since there were no objections to the Wed. deadline, that the deadline for the stories being sent in for first draft will be Wednesday as scheduled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

J Dean said:


> Okay. I'm assuming that, since there were no objections to the Wed. deadline, that the deadline for the stories being sent in for first draft will be Wednesday as scheduled.


J Dean--

you just posted the request for comment on the deadline a few hours ago...and at least some of our authors have day jobs or other commitments, I'd suggest at least letting this go till this evening before closing comment. 

Betsy


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Just saw the comments on deadline-- obviously majority rules, but it would be really nice to have a few extra days.  I'd like to get something in of quality, and had nothing prewritten so had to start from scratch, including coming up with a unique storyline.  I'd really prefer moving the deadline to Friday or later as suggested, because I'm not sure I'll be able to participate otherwise.  Either way, I'm glad to have the opportunity, and greatly appreciate all those who are going far above and beyond with the prep, compilation, cover design, and submission.  You are truly a credit to the craft!

Regards,

Nicolas


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

What Nicolas said.


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a short written up that would suit this anthology well, and I've edited it closely but I also have a group of proofers and an editor who just got their hands on the story last week. They won't have their notes in for at least another week, meaning the story may not have the polish I'd like it to before final submission.

Wed is too soon. I'll be passing if that's the case.

These decisions take more time as well, you have to give busy people time to answer your post and a few  hours isn't adequate. I'm neck deep in editing with another project, putting in 12 hours a day or more to hit a deadline, I'm lucky I have the opportunity to post here at all.

If the word from my editor and proofers is good my submission will be ready in 1-3 weeks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to reiterate and _*emphasize*_ what Betsy said: not everyone checks the boards everyday -- I know it seems that way sometimes, but, really, they don't.  I think you need to leave a request for comment up at least 3 or 4 days before you can conclude that everyone has had a chance to have their say. Minimum one full day because even those who do check daily often only check once daily. So if they check at 9 a.m. and you post at 9:30. . .they won't see it until tomorrow morning.

Just something to think about!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And as a guranteed purchaser of this volume, let me say that I would rather that you give it some more time and get more authors able to submit.  I don't know what the rush is.  A one week deadline would only work for those with completed short works.  Why not provide enough time for quality work from a wide range of authors and win-win for everyone.

Just sayin......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Let me propose this: push the deadline to Friday, and we'll go with what we've got (which right now amounts to roughly 160 print pages; long enough to go to print with.) 

Then everyone can plan for a future anthology with a 3-4 month lead, which will give everyone a chance to write what they really want to write...I love doing stuff like this, so it'll give me something to look forward to. And an excuse to buy updated software


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

Having turned in my story, I am with Thumper on this one.  I would also suggest, if we do this again, we make it a theme piece, or do like NPR has done and give everybody the first line of the story.  The last one they did, every story started with "The nurse left work at five o'clock."

My $0.02

Richard


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Reeses_Addict said:


> Having turned in my story, I am with Thumper on this one. I would also suggest, if we do this again, we make it a theme piece, or do like NPR has done and give everybody the first line of the story. The last one they did, every story started with "The nurse left work at five o'clock."
> 
> My $0.02
> 
> Richard


That's an awesome idea!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Might be an awesome idea, but an opening line like that would pretty much cut out anyone who favors epic fantasy.

Here you go:
The nurse left work at five o'clock, and no one in the world of Alterra cared, because there were no clocks.  Meanwhile, in our present story...

Meanwhile, I had an idea for a title:

'Patchwork Imaginings'--selections from the minds of e-writers.
The cover(s) could be made into a patchwork, with each story having a representative square.  A single image rendered to represent it--the result would be reasonably intriguing, no?


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry about that!  My bad! 

Friday is good.  If by then we need to give people over the weekend to do it, then we can do that as well.  I just didn't want to end up making the deadline too open-ended and end up killing the project in the process.

(Are you sure you're not my wife, Betsy?   )

Archer: I like the patchwork theme.


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm getting a few more volunteers on board for proofing so I might be ready by Friday. Knowing several dozen writers has its perks. *Grin*

Back to editing...


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

archer said:


> Might be an awesome idea, but an opening line like that would pretty much cut out anyone who favors epic fantasy.
> 
> Here you go:
> The nurse left work at five o'clock, and no one in the world of Alterra cared, because there were no clocks. Meanwhile, in our present story...


That was just the example from NPR's last submission contest. Ours could be much more broad as not to exclude anyone. "_Darkness settled quickly as the fiery sun sank below the horizon_." You could use that in any genre I think, but it was just an idea. Let's finish this one before starting the next.



archer said:


> 'Patchwork Imaginings'--selections from the minds of e-writers.
> The cover(s) could be made into a patchwork, with each story having a representative square. A single image rendered to represent it--the result would be reasonably intriguing, no?


That sounds good to me. Since I can't even color within the lines, I defer all graphical design decisions to you archer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

J Dean said:


> (Are you sure you're not my wife, Betsy?  )


Quite sure, my husband doesn't listen to me as well as you do, JD! 

Betsy


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL!!

Everybody else, here's to seeing more stories in the anthology!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

So how are we doing?  This enough time, or push it through the weekend?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, as your beleaguered cover artist, I can state that the artwork is coming along, even if I DID have to work on it whilst riding in a motorhome on the way to Springfield. I won't be able to do much until Tuesday now. Artwork will be done...I'll scan it and send it to someone for formatting if you want. Do we have a title yet?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's a few title suggestions:

_Because We Care._ Or just _We Care._

_You Are Not Alone._

_Seeking the Cure._

_You Will Get Well._

Just a few ideas to get the discussion going. I'm sure someone can beat my suggestions. I suck at titles.

BTW who is writing the introduction?

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Or how about

_Reading for the Cure_

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a great idea.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Or how about
> 
> _Reading for the Cure_
> 
> Ed Patterson


I like it ....


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

I just submitted my short piece, Uncle Aleister. It's about a boy who's uncle has a rather unique solution to the Bogey Man problem. 1,900 words, this anthology will be its first appearance.


Thank you for the opportunity, feel free to tell me if you need anything else!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

So how many total submissions does that make?  Are we set, or are there others wanting more time?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

J Dean said:


> So how many total submissions does that make? Are we set, or are there others wanting more time?


We have enough...I don't know the exact number off the top of my head, and it will be a sub-200 page print book unless I use a giant font, but that's enough to go to print with.

I'll do the first dummy layout tonight so that I have all the cover specs, and then set to work on the Kindle version before finishing the print version.

Still needs a title, though...and under what name would you like to be listed as editor? This is your baby, after all, and it needs someone's name on it.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

As the proofreader for this anthology, I've had the honor of (proof)reading all of these stories, and I just wanted to say that they're all wonderful.  We have a very talented group of authors here.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't wait.

Well I can.....

And I will......

But I am spoiled by the terrific quality of KB authors already.

Thumper, I have my money in hand - whenever you are done with the book.

No pressure.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I am ready to start formatting cover art. Title? 
'Read for the Cure' is nice, but I'm not sure it goes with the artwork...if you don't like the artwork with that title, you're (of course) free to select something else via photoshop or whatever. 

Let me know what you secide, and what you want in the way of text on the cover. This is kindle only, so we don't need a back cover, right?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thumper has made multiple references to a print version being created as well. If that is the case then the book will need a back blurb. If back cover art is an issue you could go with a color that matches the front

Who wrote the introduction? Or maybe I am using the incorrect term. But there will need to be a preface that explains the goals of the book and the reason the volunteers worked to put it together.

Are we going to promote the book on our various websites?


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thumper has made multiple references to a print version being created as well. If that is the case then the book will need a back blurb. If back cover art is an issue you could go with a color that matches the front
> 
> Who wrote the introduction? Or maybe I am using the incorrect term. But there will need to be a preface that explains the goals of the book and the reason the volunteers worked to put it together.


 Hmmm... I didn't think about that at all. Anyone wanting to try their hand at a short blurb for the book, back cover?



> Are we going to promote the book on our various websites?


Absolutely! And if you know anyone big into breast cancer awareness, ask them to promote it as well!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd suggest that the back cover blurb writer be someone who's read all the submissions. . . . . .

And I'd suggest that the Kindle version incorporate said blurb into the beginning of the e-book. . . . . .


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Very good suggestions Ann.

I'll certainly add a page on my website to promote the book. I will also contact people I know who maintain an online presence and get them to reference the book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like y'all still need agreement on the title?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked "Patchwork Imaginings" which Archer suggested based on the cover design she'd come up with.

Personally, I get a little tired of too many things being tied to breast cancer awareness.  Not saying it's not a good cause and all, but sometimes it just seems like every thing on every shelf in every store is colored pink.  PLUS, it's already October 20:  by the time this is sorted it is likely to no longer be 'breast cancer awareness' month.  So even if money goes there -- which can certainly be mentioned in the write-ups -- it's behind the curve.

Another thought:  seeing as it will likely be out around the first of November, how about something like "A Short Story Cornucopia". . . .fits well with the fall/Thanksgiving time frame.  Which is also good since T'Giving often gets lost amidst the quick transition from Halloween to Christmas. . . . .it's like the Rodney Dangerfield of holidays.

Obviously:  the above is strictly MY OPINION. . . . .offered simply for consideration.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay...Here we go! What say I get the art scanned, 
it's NOT a patchwork (wasn't sure anyone liked the idea), but what it is is a DaVinci-esques drawing of a hand holding a pencil, from which flows several 'random' images--including a dragon, a frog (I KNOW that one fits...), a rather off-looking and incomplete drawing of a ruddy, stocky man's face, and a woman's eye. 

All are done in graphite (actually while bouncing in an rv on the way to Springfield) but it's kindo of intriguing and should pique some interest. I thought a parchment background (which cuold be continues on back cover) with tears and smudges evident, and a title in a nice, classic font? Perhaps a dark burgundy or green or navy?

If we went cornucopia, we could add an image of one in there, too. 

I still like 'Imaginings', as the offerings are so diverse. I live to serve--whatever the group decides is great with me!

--'Archer'


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How about:

"Kaleidescope"

or some variation on that.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the "hand drawing idea" archer.  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok...here's where the layout stands...

It appears that not all writers have gotten the word that one no longer places two spaces following a period; it may take an extra day because every page has to be combed through line by line to correct this to make sure I get them all.

This effects the final page count, so I unfortunately do not have the specs for the print cover at the moment, but I will soon, I swear.

Yes, it will need a back cover blurb, no more than roughly 250 words. It doesn't have to be more than "Hey look, a bunch of writers at kboards.com got together and coughed up a literary hairball for your enjoyment. So enjoy this, dangit." It can be tongue in cheek, because there will likely be few print copies sold.



archer said:


> I am ready to start formatting cover art. Title?


Are you doing just a front image? (Which is fine.) If so, the cover size needs to be 5.25 x 8.25 at 300dpi CMYK, and allow for image bleed (no text within .5 on all margins to be safe.) Back cover is the same, it's just the spine that's in doubt.



MeganW said:


> As the proofreader for this anthology, I've had the honor of (proof)reading all of these stories, and I just wanted to say that they're all wonderful. We have a very talented group of authors here.


We owe you big, too... I can't believe how messed up mine was, but that's what I get for trying to take a PDF and convert it from 6 x 9 to 5 x 8... I really am not that stupid. Really...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Thumper said:


> It appears that not all writers have gotten the word that one no longer places two spaces following a period; it may take an extra day because every page has to be combed through line by line to correct this to make sure I get them all.


I had no idea! Learn something new every day!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Ok...here's where the layout stands...
> 
> Are you doing just a front image? (Which is fine.) If so, the cover size needs to be 5.25 x 8.25 at 300dpi CMYK, and allow for image bleed (no text within .5 on all margins to be safe.) Back cover is the same, it's just the spine that's in doubt.


Well, I'm just an artist and not a formatter, but I'd like to provide image, background, and title font/color. It can then be 'tinkered with' by more capable formatters.  That shouldn't take long if one is experienced. If all that is desired is the image, that's fine--I can send it as soon as it is scanned and cleaned up (graphite tends to leave little grey 'artifacts' around, especially when one is sketching in a moving r.v.!).



RedAdept said:


> I had no idea! Learn something new every day!


I have been doing that (leaving 2 spaces between sentences) for so long that I doubt I'll ever stop. I was trained by my dad (who was a Prof. of Literature). Very rarely will it affect page count unless it actually changes paragraph length--I tested that once. Change in page number was miniscule to nonexistent. Anyway, it will be interesting to see whether I can actually break the habit after so many decades of writing dissertations, nonfiction articles, and (with the other side of the brain) fantasy fiction.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Not guilty. I single space having gone to ex-typist rehabilitation for a hyear.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ed: 
I need a twelve-step program!  

Thumper: The image is ready to share.  Where shall I send it?  Send me a pm with e-mail addy and I'll forward it. Size is 4 megs.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

archer said:


> I have been doing that (leaving 2 spaces between sentences) for so long that I doubt I'll ever stop.


I learned to type over 20 years ago and was told to do that double spacing. I now type well over 60 words a minute with that spacing just being automatic in my brain.

I don't know if I can ever break such an ingrained habit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just thinking about the two spaces thing the other night.[space][space]I've been doing it since the typewriter was invented and I'm not sure I can stop.[space][space]It's easy enough to search and replace in a Word document, however.[space][space]If I ever do this quilting book I've been thinking of I'll have to remember to do that!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Being a hobbyist in typography, the reasons behind the doube space is tied to the typewriter being invariably spaced (each letter occupying the same width in a measure). There were variable typewriters as far back as the 60's. I operated one in 1965. However, typesetters have different rules and when the computer brought in cold type, one of the rules that applied was "one em space between the end of a sentence and the beginning of the next." When you apply typewriter (fixed) rules to a manuscript and send it to a typesetter (in this case, a layout artist), you are transmitting 2 em spaces, which really gums up the works. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm going to try to stop doing it here at KB. I do enough typing here, I ought to be able to retrain myself. You know, I really liked the larger separation between the sentences, but I'll try to get over it.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, now that we've hijacked the thread,  has any decision been made on title, blurb, editor?

The editorship was brought up at one point--it was J Dean's idea and he's been the overall manager, but Thumper, Archer and MeganSW have all made major contributions beyond contributing a story/stories. Perhaps multiple author/editors? Just a thought. (note one space after the period, but I had to go back and remove the extra, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

That's one of those things that I had to learn to do (type 2 spaces), and now you're saying we're NOT supposed to?

Ugh...

Anyway, archer, can't wait to see the cover!!!!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, now that we've hijacked the thread,  has any decision been made on title, blurb, editor?
> 
> The editorship was brought up at one point--it was J Dean's idea and he's been the overall manager, but Thumper, Archer and MeganSW have all made major contributions beyond contributing a story/stories. Perhaps multiple author/editors? Just a thought. (note one space after the period, but I had to go back and remove the extra, LOL!)
> 
> Betsy


 I'm not a glory hound; multiple authors/editors is fine with me.
As for the title and blurb, I haven't heard anything that I don't like. We can vote on it if you want.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Pick a few and start a poll.    Just a suggestion. (Note the space, shades of Elijah Wood's teeth)

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Pick a few and start a poll. Just a suggestion. (Note the space, shades of Elijah Wood's teeth)
> 
> Ed Patterson


Capital idea! I shall do so now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Being a hobbyist in typography, the reasons behind the doube space is tied to the typewriter being invariably spaced (each letter occupying the same width in a measure). There were variable typewriters as far back as the 60's. I operated one in 1965. However, typesetters have different rules and when the computer brought in cold type, one of the rules that applied was "one em space between the end of a sentence and the beginning of the next." When you apply typewriter (fixed) rules to a manuscript and send it to a typesetter (in this case, a layout artist), you are transmitting 2 em spaces, which really gums up the works.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks for that explanation. . . I'm one of those who, when told to do something differently than I always have, wants to know why. If it's just someone's 'whim' ("I just prefer the bullets indented 3 spaces with a big dot rather than 5 spaces with an asterisk.") I get very annoyed. But this makes sense so if I ever do a manuscript (Ha!) I'll try to pay attention. Heck, I'm trying to pay attention now but it is darn difficult to _not_ automatically space twice. Drat! I just did it again. . . .I guess I'll have to practice. 

But back on topic: to do a poll you may have to start a new thread. . .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ed is right on the money with his explanation of why we now use single spaces following periods. With submissions being routinely electronic these days, and editing/manuscript layout, etc being done directly from the original file, the rules on how to format a manuscript have changed. Now more than ever, if you're submitting work to a publisher, know their requirements, or they'll send you stabby email... 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> The editorship was brought up at one point--it was J Dean's idea and he's been the overall manager, but Thumper, Archer and MeganSW have all made major contributions beyond contributing a story/stories. Perhaps multiple author/editors? Just a thought. (note one space after the period, but I had to go back and remove the extra, LOL!)
> 
> Betsy


I don't need my name on it; on the back cover credit will be given for cover work ("cover image copyright 2009 Archer" with a URL if she has one) and Megan will get proof credit in the front matter.

Whoever does the back cover blurb--this will probably also be used for the book description at Amazon, so you might want to mention in it that all proceeds are being donated to breast cancer research.

I've got the post-period spacing issues taken care of; I need to pay attention to the Spouse Thingy for a while today and I have a client meeting, but I'll get back to work on this this evening. It should go fairly rapidly from this point on out... just don't ask me to define "rapid."


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

All right...I've done as much as I can at this point; once there's a title, editor name, and blurb I can finish the Kindle version and get it uploaded, and the print book to follow soon after (meaning I'll have a proof copy in hand in about 2 weeks...)


----------

